# lets share our dappled boers!



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Lets start this is mine  

But unfortuntely he is not 100% boer 
He is a boer x nubian 
I wish i had a pure dappled boers but one day!


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

How do i fix that pic? Why is it rotated? It shows normal on my phone


----------



## cowgirlboergoats (Apr 29, 2012)

I got to go and get some pics of mine 
He is really pretty though.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm cheating and screen shorting my fb pics lol and only doing the ones I'm keeping 








Fa line









Pixie









Stars









Diamonds









Spunky









Karma









Kay Kay









Bling









Tiny









Bubbles


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Surprise









Diva









Pebbles









Twilight









No name yet, just decided I was going to keep


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Joshua, your nubian buck looks like a sweet boy! His color is very flashy.

You have some colorful stock, Jessica! Very nice 

Now off to attach pictures of our dappled boers...


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Really nice goats Joshua and Jessica! Dapples are so fun.  

These are my dapples. 3 of the 4 are sold but still living here.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Kaz and her gorgeous triplets!








Stella (we think she is part moose) 








Zel :rose:








Octavia, our bottle baby








Raven is our newest addition!








Dottie








Markie (full-sister to our buck, Bullseye)








Mocha








Sochi (full-sister to our buck, Chief)








Nina








We have several more, but their pictures are not the best.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

I don't want to forget Cava and Chief! They are currently in the breeding pen together for late November kids. We are extemely excited for this pair.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Wow.. that is so awesome seeing all these beautiful spots and dapples! If it's all trend in the Boer breeding, it sure is a good one. Love seeing these big healthy dapples.


----------



## NWIndianaBoers (Mar 18, 2013)

Some of my dapples. They are way more than a fad or a trend. They are here to stay and will only continue to get better as more breeders start picking out structure first and letting the color be the bonus. Very excited about this fall and winter kidding.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Country line acres your more then welcome to send you buck over here to California any time you want to.
You all have such beautiful goats!! Maybe I shouldn't have shared mine lol


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Dappled boers are the best! Nicest ones in my opinion. You all have nice goats!
I wish i can have those one day !lol


----------



## slobberdoc (Apr 11, 2014)

I'm just DROOLING over everyone's dapples! In another month I will be bringing home my future herd sire who is a dappled boer buckling....very excited! "Just" have traditional boers and a bunch of kikos at the moment, but soon will have some color in my herd.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks Jessica! LOL, your goats are just as gorgeous. I love yours!


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Does my dapple look more boer or nubian?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

CountyLineAcres said:


> Thanks Jessica! LOL, your goats are just as gorgeous. I love yours!


I agree! ^

BOERKING: your buck looks more on the Nubian side to me... :think:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I agree he does look more Nubian, but for what you have going on there is NOTHING wrong with that. He looks half and half to me, sometimes those dang Nubian looks stick with them but breed him to more boer looking does and you should have some decent stocky kids and those kids will have some good milk. My half boer half Nubian look pure Nubian, I didn't include her I'll have to get her too but she is out of my buck so I know what she is lol


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ok so I guess I don't have a pic of her lol but she looks all Nubian, her kids look very much boer and grow like crazy.....you'll just have to take my word at it since its 108 out there lol


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

He is more nubian than boer looks-wise, but it isn't necessarily a bad thing! One of our does, Stella, is only 88% boer with nubian lineage, and she is a tank. She doesn't have as thick of bone structure as our high % boers, but boy is she big.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Jessica84 said:


> Ok so I guess I don't have a pic of her lol but she looks all Nubian, her kids look very much boer and grow like crazy.....you'll just have to take my word at it since its 108 out there lol


108 DEGREES? I would do anything for more sun and heat. The entire NE part of Ohio may as well be flooded!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Just come to central Ohio. You can get all the sun and heat you want. I'm tired of it. Been too hot and humid for a good 2 weeks now.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

We've had nothing but rain for weeks, so I'll trade you!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ugh I guess that's a good thing about the drought, no moisture in the air so it's at least a dry heat. But clouds and rain sound wonderful to me. 
And your Nubian boer is a moose!!! I love her!! She looks like a nice healthy girl in the one pic but the one where she's with the others really shows how big she is. Sadly my half Nubian is short and takes the leaner Nubian size. But her doeling seems to have the height of a Nubian and getting more and more of the boer body, although I don't think she will be as big as your gal lol


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Love seeing all your dapples! Here's my 6 month Boer buckling. Sire was a Kalahari, dam was a traditional Boer. Can't wait to see what his kids look like next spring!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

:drool: ^


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Here are some of mine. They may not be show goats but I like them.
Zoey she was 145 days bred in this picture.








Zoey's minimal spotted kid moose








Puzzle I guess she is more spotted not dappled. She is also heavy bred in this picture.








Puzzles kid jigsaw


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Jessica84 said:


> And your Nubian boer is a moose!!! I love her!! She looks like a nice healthy girl in the one pic but the one where she's with the others really shows how big she is. Sadly my half Nubian is short and takes the leaner Nubian size. But her doeling seems to have the height of a Nubian and getting more and more of the boer body, although I don't think she will be as big as your gal lol


Thank you! She wasn't always so big! When we purchased her at a year old, she was skin and bones and was exposed to a buck. Once we fattened her up and she kidded for the first time, she just blossomed like crazy! It is amazing how they can change so much.

On the left is when we first purchased her in the summer of 2013, and the right is from a few days ago.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Carolyn and Roger, your spotted boers are all gorgeous!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Wow!! Other then the spots I wouldn't not think that was the same goat!! But that gives me hope that MAYBE my comet will bulk up lol, I'm thinking not though lol


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Jessica this is my before and after pictures of my does.








The were only a month bred at the time. It's amazing for these girls not really your comet. What some TLC can do. They had never had grain, hooves trimmed maybe once a year if that. Never had minerals or copper bolus. Until I got them.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I remember when you first got them!! You have done such a fantastic job with them. Comet was born here, she is low on the pecking order but she still eats good. She kidded a bit young last year and got really pampered since she had triplets and still never got real big, it doesn't help she had triplets again this time either though lol......ok goat is in labor maybe I'll have more dapples to share lol


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Good luck I hope you get some nice kids. I know what your dealing with as fat as the struggle to get them in shape. MARTINI went down hill really bad after kidding in march and I have been working really hard to get her bulked up. I feel like it's a loosing battle but I am sure she will bulk up one day soon.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks, I got 2 stinking boys lol
It's amazing how fast they can drop weight but how slow they gain it. But really the ones that seem to drop weight the most after kidding are the better moms and usually seem to have the better kids. Comet is just shy of 2 1/2 so maybe if she calms down on being a baby producer she might bulk up. She also had this huge abscess in her neck before she kidded so that didn't help things since she didn't feel good.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Well I hope she starts gaining weight soon for ya. She was a great mom and her kids have grown really well so I can not complain about that. I just need her to look good again and not like a nubian milking doe.


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

I want a TIGER DAPPLE!! 
LOL


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Haha, well spots are very unpredictable, so you may get some out of your buck!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Isn't my doe zoey considered a tiger dapple?


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Yes she is


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

What is a tiger dapple?


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

A tiger dapple is a patern and colouration

And RPC shes very nice!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

She is almost 7


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Not bad for 100 bucks and she is a registered full blood


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

lottsagoats1 said:


> What is a tiger dapple?


It is when the spots are so large that they create a pattern resembling tiger stripes.


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

RPC said:


> Not bad for 100 bucks and she is a registered full blood


Holy crap thats cheap! You lucked out! Lucky.
I need to find a deal like that lol


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Yea it was pretty awesome. All 3 of my first does were 100 bucks each and all full bloods


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Wow your making me jealus. Lol 

Tiger dapples here are extreamly expensive i spoke to breeder shes over 2 days away . She has a very nice tiger dappled kid registered for $1400 she breeds top of the line though she has some Max Boers as as well


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Yea they can be pretty expensive up here too. This guy just wanted to get out of goats and wanted them gone. I got them in 5 minutes of them being listed.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

And that's why lol as soon as Max is mentioned it's very expensive lol give it time Joshua. It wasn't that long ago I could only find one breeder a day drive away with dapples but they are getting more common.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Such beautiful goats! My one boer is traditional well she has a two tone face and cape but just red and white. She has produced painted kids but they were bred to my nubians. I love seeing all of these nice dapples!


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Here's a doe we are hopefully bringing home! Thought I'd post since she's dappled.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Oh she is nice lucky you


----------



## smshooter515 (Jan 20, 2013)

Haven't visited in a while thought it would be fun to join in  all are fullblood boers


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yay!!! I have another one to add    here is my new buck (as of 6 hours ago lol) he's a perverted 9 month old so don't judge him too much on his weight lol


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Omg i seen one almost identicial to that Jessica
I was going to buy him but ive got alot of males 
Its hard to sell them when your attached lol


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I don't know what it is about bucks but yeah I get attached too. My traditional buck will die here. He will never be replaced. I had a guy come over to look at kids and fell in love with him and asked me when I would be selling him. I said never lol I'll always find him at least a girlfriend and if one day that stops then I'll pull out my big bander. My dappled boy, me and him have never really got along but he's starting to be a mamas boy too, maybe he heard about me replacing him lol
I'm pretty excited about this guy. I wanted to add length and butt, not sure about butt yet but he seems pretty long. SOMEONE (crossroads) had a beautiful buck that had everything I wanted but I couldn't find a way to get him to me  but we will see how this guy does once he fills out. He is a pretty tall boy so that might take awhile lol


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Yeah. I am thinking of selling some of my bucks. There worth quite a bit of money in meat

. One sold for 2k down here! Unbeliveble he was not even registered and background was not known. 

So i am planning on selling some of my bucks and buying a max line boer. But i dont know if it would be worth it for me since i dont have registered does


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

It's whatever makes you happy! If you really like their line then go for it.


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Well as far as i know the only breeder in canada that breeds dapples. Only has max i think so i have no choice lol

I know in the province where i live no one has nice dappled. 
But is it worth it to buy a registered buck? But without registered does? Or is it a waste of money?
Countyline wanna send me ur buck over? Id take him any day then a max boer lol 
Your black and white buck loooooks so nice


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

That's unfortunate! I don't know much about Canada's boer goats, but I hope you find something you're looking for! And thank you. Chief is super special to us, and I couldn't imagine not having him.... I'd choose him over Max, too, lol 

PS: I think it is worth it having a registered buck even with unregistered does. This way, you can register all doe kids at 50%. At least that's the ABGA's rules.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

^^^^ I fully agree!! You can slowly build your herd up to high % and even if that's not something that interests you I still think it's worth it. With cross bred goats you still will get a throw back of the other breed/s that's in that buck every once in awhile, with a papered buck you know there is only 1 breed in him, well with a 100% lol even when I was doing just butcher goats my #1 rule was only 100% bucks, and of course papers to go with him to back up that fact. You will also have a better chance of selling when your done because your not cutting out the buyers who only want registered too.


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Yeah I had a registered nubian good milk lines I couldn't sell him for 250 lol so I took him off Craigslist. I'm going to try again. 
I have 2 registered nubian both bucks the smaller guy needs to go but he's so damn friendly I'm gonna miss him when he's gone. I'm hoping no one will buy him haha lol


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

This was my favorite kid born this year, not only for her color but because of her great conformation. She is growing to be a wonderful young doe. She is sold to the Foothills herd and will be making her debut at the Big Top Boer Goat Show on the 18th and 19th!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Oye... Forgot to add a picture.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

She is gorgeous! You sold her to Shelley? She is going to have a great home. We have a couple of Shelley's does, and they are great! I just love that kid. <3


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Thank you!!! I am so tickled about her. I would have kept her, but I needed to sell her to buy a doe that is going to breed for me this fall.

Yep! I am thrilled she went to Shelley. And I am so excited to see how she does at future shows! She weighed 70 pounds at just over 3 months old. This is will be her husband when she gets a little older.....


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Isn't that Shelley's new buck too? Gee, she has all the luck . Are you going to cross the buck and doe pair that made that gorgeous girl again? It's a great match!

It is nice to purchase breeding age does since there is no waiting for them to grow! Just breed them and 5 months later: babies! Lol  that's why we've purchased multiple yearlings and pregnant does this year.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

It is! 

I think I am. Her sibling brother didn't turn out nice, but I'm going to try again. And keep a doeling if she has a nice one. Even if she's not colored!


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

That sounds like a good idea! What color was her twin?


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

A traditional like her dam.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Wow Sydney! She's gorgeous! Who's her sire?


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Wow Sydney! She's gorgeous! Who's her sire?


DEE GEE S'More  He's a pretty cool buck, a big paint, with some pretty old lines behind him.

This fall her dam will be bred to a Designated Driver son. KSK Check My Biscuit, who is now owned by me


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Wow, so the spots were a big surprise then? Ellie is out of Pinecone though, right? So she must have some hidden spots somewhere.  

Cool!! I saw that buck kid show at Wild West in May and really liked him! Congrats!!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Wow, so the spots were a big surprise then? Ellie is out of Pinecone though, right? So she must have some hidden spots somewhere.
> 
> Cool!! I saw that buck kid show at Wild West in May and really liked him! Congrats!!


Ellie actually has some dapples on her cape! Yes, she's out of Pinecone.  I hope she continues to throw some dapples


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh ok, cool!


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Here its my same buck but I thought I'd share the little boer x nubian. Doe Is she considered dapple or spotted? 

And the last pic is my boer doe. She's ready to pop soon. She was bred by a traditional buck. Hopefully I get something cool. Lol

I don't know what the heck is up with the pictures. I rotated and all but still sideways. I'll just get better pics tmr


----------

